# Cabin Floor Insulation



## Davef_dci (Mar 6, 2013)

Greetings,

I am building a small one room cabin. 14'x16'. Located in Western Wisconsin - wet summers, cold winters. The cabin will only have a wood burning stove and will only be used for occasional occupancy.

I am thinking I would still like to insulate the floor - even though we will only be occasionally using it in the winter. I have proposed a 2x4 subfloor structure on top of a deck joist system (already built). 

I'm thinking putting 1/8" galvanized metal screen between the deck joists and the subfloor to keep the critters from chewing on the fiberglass and then laying fiberglass batts in betwen the 2X4 subfloor. Not a ton of insulation but better than nothing? Will this work?

Picture enclosed. 

Thank you so very much!


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

I would use foam!
2" foam panels or the spray in foam!


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/300/d2/d2702e5a-2973-427b-9aa6-0353fdd2bf21_300.jpg


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure where you got those plans but none of that makes any since to build it that way.
If that part of the plans you posted before, even the way there showing the roof is out of wack.


----------



## wewantutopia (Feb 28, 2012)

If you put mesh under the joists why not fill the 2x8 or 2x10s with fiberglass AND the 2x4s with fiberglass? You have a blank slate might as well do it well, besides fiberglass is dirt cheap.


----------

